# Cursor moves when I'm typing all over page



## carma (Aug 27, 2007)

I can be typing and my cursor will move anywhere on the page and I'll be typing on something else. It is driving me crazy. How do I stop this. It not only moves into words but anything else on the page...sometime it cause me to close pages and loose information. Please help!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,

I'm guessing you are on a laptop with a trackpad right below the keyboard? If you are, then I believe what is happening is you are accidentally hitting the trackpad as you are typing?

There is a setting in the mouse drivers to 'turn off' the trackpad while you are typing. You can find it in Start -> Control Panel -> Mouse. I can't give you any more specific details about it, though, because I'm not on a laptop right now.


----------



## carma (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help on my question, Ralck. You don't know how much I appreciate that!! I will try that fix immediately!:smile:


----------



## carma (Aug 27, 2007)

I went to the mouse settings in control panel and couldn't find anything about the trackpad or anything that resembled that word. Please advise. thanks


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 20, 2006)

Ralck said:


> There is a setting in the mouse drivers to 'turn off' the trackpad while you are typing. You can find it in Start -> Control Panel -> Mouse. I can't give you any more specific details about it, though, because I'm not on a laptop right now.


I'm having this same issue on my laptop, even when I'm NOT
hitting the track pad.

It must be vibration or something....

Any more details about turning the "track pad" off while typing?


----------



## JULIEBIRDSONG (Mar 27, 2009)

carma said:


> I can be typing and my cursor will move anywhere on the page and I'll be typing on something else. It is driving me crazy. How do I stop this. It not only moves into words but anything else on the page...sometime it cause me to close pages and loose information. Please help!




I have done alot of googling on this. I replaced my harddrive on my laptop and it is doing the same thing to me. But I did notice when I am typing and I hold my wrists in an upward position the cursor does not move. I didnt try to change the settings for the mouse. 

I think what has happened is my mousepad on my laptop is getting woren from so much use so it is sensitive. I personally haven't found anything else that works.  

On another forum someone said to place your cursor where you want to type then move the cursor over to the side then type. 

Good luck..


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 20, 2006)

Might be time to fire up the cuttin' torch


----------

